
Amazon Employees Share Our Views on Company Business - deegles
https://medium.com/@amazonemployeesclimatejustice/amazon-employees-share-our-views-on-company-business-f5abcdea849
======
pmiller2
This might be the morally correct thing for these people to do, but I predict
that soon, this will be a list of 363 people who just lost their jobs. Amazon
has around 750,000 employees. This just isn't a large enough number of people
to make any difference.

Even if there is backlash over the firings, it will blow over quickly enough.
Americans don't seem to care about things that are arguably far more important
than one company's internal policy on employees speaking out, or, even their
willingness to sell facial recognition technology to governments or help oil
and gas companies continue to damage the environment.

